# Software > OpenWrt >  Dns, web, ftp, samba upnp & dlna server στο Router Station pro

## nikolas_350

Από καιρό έψαχνα να βρω τρόπο για να μειώσω την κατανάλωση στον κόμβο.
Για τα link η χρήση embedded συσκευών είναι μονόδρομος άλλα για κάποια απλά service είχα αναγκαστικά κατά καιρούς διάφορα pc. Τελευταία ζαχάρωνα ένα raspberry pi για αυτόν τον λόγο αλλά δεν είχα σκοπό να ξοδέψω χρήματα.
Και τότε στο αρρωστημένο μου μυαλό  ::  μπήκε μια ιδέα να αξιοποιήσω ένα rspro που είχα στο ράφι για κάποιες υπηρεσίες αντί να έχω ένα pc που να καίει 24/7.
Οι απαιτήσεις ήταν πολύ απλές, bind dns server, apache για μερικές στατικές και mirror σελιδούλες, samba και ftp.

Φυσικά η συσκευή δεν προορίζεται για τέτοια χρήση και στην πρώτη μου απόπειρα είδα πως υπολείπεται σε χώρο και μνήμη αλλά η ισχύ που έχει μου είναι αρκετή, η θύρα usb δίνει λύση για τον αποθηκευτικό χώρο των data, το openwrt παντοδύναμο και πανάλαφρο, για το ενδεχόμενο όπου η ram φτάσει στα όρια τής μια swap μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμη και extroot ή pivot overlay για να υπάρχει χώρος να βάλουμε όσα πακέτα θέλουμε.

Παρακάτω παραθέτω την διαδρομή μου για την ολοκλήρωση του project βασιζόμενος κυρίως στα how to από το openwrt.org 

Χαριτολογώντας το project για την μετάλλαξη χρήσης του Router Station pro την ονόμασα Raspberry Station PiROject (αφού με γλίτωσε από την αγορά ενός τέτοιου) για αυτό ντύθηκε το χαρτόκουτο με αυτό το logo. Ελπίζω να μην ξανά μπερδέψω κόσμο.
Η διαδικασία υπάρχει και στο http://www.openwrt.gr/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=461 όπου ανέβαινε κάθε κομμάτι που ολοκληρωνόταν. Εδώ είναι μαζεμένο σε ένα pdf με περισσότερες photo.

----------


## christopher

Πολύ καλή δουλειά. Μπράβο!

----------


## nikolas_350

Μια συμπληρωματική διόρθωση για τον bind.

Με πολύτιμο βοηθό το nagios dns http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=38226
είδαμε πως έπαιρνα ένα...
;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available 

Λύθηκε προσθέτοντας στο named.conf το 


```
	allow-recursion { "10.0.0.0/8"; };
```

μέσα στα 


```
options {


};
```

----------


## klarabel

Ωραίος....

----------


## nikolas_350

Σχετικά με τον dns και της άλλες κοινότητες.

Έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια μετά από τον άθλο του kinglyr http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=35173 να συγκεντρώσει τους dns όλων τον ασύρματων δικτύων και μάλλον κάποια πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει.
Δυστυχώς αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχουμε σύνδεση με πολλές κοινότητες ούτε με vpn.

Παραθέτω αυτά που χρησιμοποιώ μήπως φανούν και σε άλλους χρήσιμα.
Προσωπικά της έχω κατά καιρούς ως slave για να παρακολουθώ ποιες και πότε είναι up αλλά καλύτερα οι ζώνες να είναι άπλα forward αφού δεν γίνεται και μεγάλη χρήση και δεν θα πρέπει να χαλάμε το λίγο bandwidth στην μεταφορά αρχείων (σιγά τα kb αλλά λέμε τώρα).



```
////---------------- Working -  Hellenic Wireless Network Community ----

zone "wn" {
	type slave;
	masters {
		10.19.143.12;
		};
	file "/etc/bind/wn.hosts";
	};

zone "ewn" {
	type slave;
	masters {
		10.145.7.150;
		10.146.210.130;
		};
	file "/etc/bind/ewn.hosts";
	};

zone "mswn" {
	type slave;
	masters {
		10.148.50.2;
		10.148.51.2;
		};
	file "/etc/bind/mswn.hosts";
	};

zone "wana" {
	type slave;
	masters {
		10.224.6.66;
		10.224.3.35;
		};
	file "/etc/bind/wana.hosts";
	};

zone "iwmn" {
	type slave;
	masters {
		10.205.3.2;
		};
	file "/etc/bind/iwmn.hosts";
	};

// mono Santorini
zone "cywn" {
	type slave;
	masters {
		10.215.255.5;
		};
	file "/etc/bind/cywn.hosts";
	};


//----------------------------very long time to see them -----------------

// an kapoia stigmi parnaei to addressing
//zone "pwmn" {
//	type slave;
//	masters {
//		10.140.14.67;
//		10.140.19.209;
//		10.140.14.73;
//		10.143.4.1;
//		};
//	file "/etc/bind/pwmn.hosts";
//	};

//zone "swn" {
//	type slave;
//	masters {
//		10.101.0.254;
//		};
//	file "/etc/bind/swn.hosts";
//	};

//zone "twmn" {
//	type slave;
//	masters {
//		10.122.20.70;
//		10.122.3.68;
//		10.104.76.65;
//		10.122.14.72;
//		10.104.1.74;
//		};
//	file "/etc/bind/twmn.hosts";
//	};

//zone "wiran" {
//	type slave;
//	masters {
//		10.230.3.133;
//		};
//	file "/etc/bind/wiran.hosts";
//	};

//zone "wna" {
//	type slave;
//	masters {
//		10.126.3.115;
//		10.126.2.115;
//		};
//	file "/etc/bind/wna.hosts";
//	};
```

Με της υπόλοιπες δεν νομίζω να είχαμε τοτέ κάποια σύνδεση.

Εάν θέλει κάποιος από άλλες κοινότητες να κάνει διορθώσεις, καλό θα είναι να τα έχουμε μαζεμένα και σωστά.

----------


## Acinonyx

Λείπει το .wn tld που χρησιμοποιούμε στην Αθήνα παράλληλα με το .awmn .

----------


## nikolas_350

Ουπς!! παράληψη, πως την έφαγα αυτήν την ζώνη; 
Μάλλον έχω πολύ καιρό να δω τέτοια link.  :: 

Για πες εάν ξέρεις. Αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με το Wireless Networks Association wna;
Θεώρησα πως αφού δεν τούς φτάνουμε ότι δεν χρησιμεύει σε κάτι.

Την έκανα πάντως add
Thanks

----------


## Acinonyx

.wn υπάρχουν και στην Αθήνα. Αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι μάλλον ο NS server για την Αθήνα (mojiro) είναι down αυτή τη στιγμή..

----------


## nikolas_350

Για τον 10.86.87.129 λες;
Ναι δεν βλέπω να τραβάει κανένα αρχείο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο ρε Νικόλα φοβερό!!! έτσι που πήγε το δικτυο με το προβλημα που γνωρίζουμε μαλλον με βλεπω να το ξηλωνω οποτε θα παει για server στο σπιτι (asterisk,openvpn, router κτλ). Οποτε μου βαζεις ιδεες! αληθεια μπορει να γινει και ADSL router? αλλα πως θα παρει την γραμμη επάνω του?

----------


## nikolas_350

Αυτό το project ουσιαστικά ήταν η πρώτη μου επαφή με το openwrt ξεκινώντας από το μηδέν. Μετά από περίπου 6 μήνες μπορώ να πω πως άξιζε κάθε στιγμή που αφιέρωσα σε διάβασμα και δοκιμές. Τόσο για αυτά που έμαθα όσο και για τα αποτέλεσμα. Πραγματικά το μηχανάκι το έχω ξεχάσει ότι υπάρχει. Δεν χρειάζεται ποτέ να δω εάν είναι up and running, δεν ακούγεται, δεν καίει ρεύμα.

Οκ βεβαία δεσμεύομε από ένα λειτουργικό που είναι για router ενώ με ένα raspberry θα μπορούσα να κάνω περισσότερα αλλά αξιοποιήθηκε πιστεύω πλήρως. 

Καλά μην τρελαίνεσαι με το πρόβλημα των long as, εάν κατάλαβα καλά είναι θέμα των δεινοσαυροπυθίκων 2,9. Δηλαδή έλεος τέτοια βάζαμε το 2005 
Από τότε έχουν υπάρχει χίλιες δυο παρόμοιες νεότερες λύσεις για κάποιον με ταρατσο πισι, και άσε την quagga πες ότι για κάποιους είναι μπελάς ακόμα και με mt routing. Αρκεί κάποιος να ενδιαφέρεται

Τραβήχτε έναν διακόπτη σε αυτά τα link και θα σιάξει το πράμα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Σχετικά με το openwrt, έχεις δοκιμάσει καρτα microSD για να εχεις παραπανω χωρο? πχ ειχα δοκιμασει να βαλω samba server και ετρωγε παρα πολυ χωρο στην εσωτερικη μνημη. Καπου παραπανω εγραψες για το raspeberri, ετυχε να το δω απο κοντα το καλοκαιρι σε εναν φιλο. Εντυπωσιακο αλλα καποια πραγματα πιστευω τα κανει μια χαρα καλα το Rspro ειδικα οσον αφορα τις δικτυακες υπηρεσιες. + οτι μπορεις να βαλεις διαφορες καρτες minipci πχ υπαρχει και καρτα για διαχειριση γραμμης PSTN, ISDN κτλ για asterisk και γλιτωνεις πχ ενα linksys SPA 3102 με αυτο δουλευω τωρα ή αλλα τέτοια πχ αυτη http://www.voipon.co.uk/images/openvox_a400m_big.jpg

----------


## nikolas_350

Σε έχω πιάσει πολλές φορές να μην διαβάζεις καλά
(υπήρχε ένα θεατρικό έργο με τον Τζιβιλίκα που η σούπερ ατάκα ήταν <Είσαι έξυπνος αλλά δεν διαβαααααάζεις>  :: 

Όλο το πρώτο μέρος του οδηγού γράφει αυτό το πράγμα, πως το rspro θα δει την usb ή την msd θα την προσαρτήσει και θα μεταφέρει μέρος (pivot overlay) ή όλο (extroot) το file system σε αυτό.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Σε έχω πιάσει πολλές φορές να μην διαβάζεις καλά
> (υπήρχε ένα θεατρικό έργο με τον Τζιβιλίκα που η σούπερ ατάκα ήταν <Είσαι έξυπνος αλλά δεν διαβαααααάζεις> 
> 
> Όλο το πρώτο μέρος του οδηγού γράφει αυτό το πράγμα, πως το rspro θα δει την usb ή την msd θα την προσαρτήσει και θα μεταφέρει μέρος (pivot overlay) ή όλο (extroot) το file system σε αυτό.


ναι εχεις δικιο εμπαινα απο κινητο και δεν τα ειχα δει ολα! εχω δει κατι οδηγους και στο ξενο forum, ηθελα να δω αν εχεις εσυ δοκιμασει με καρτα microSd οχι με usbstick. Παντως πραγματικα νομιζω οτι το μηχανακι αυτο χαραμιζεται στην ταρατσα! μπορει να κανει παρα πολλα πραγματα παραπανω! τωρα τετοια πραγματα σαν αυτα που εχεις κανει εσυ ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να κανω στο δικο μου καθως σηκωνει πανω 3 bb links και εκτος οτι μπορει να εχει προβληματα (με ram, cpu ισως), δεν ειναι καλο να κανω συνεχεια επανεκινησεις κτλ. τι λες εσυ δεν ειναι καλη ιδεα ε? δεν ξερω σκεφτομαι αυτο που ειχα ξαναπει δλδ να φερω το 433AH απο το εξοχικο εδω γιατι εκει εχει 1 ενα link πανω του εδω και χρονια, και εκει να βαλω ενα 711 Ν, και το Rspro σπιτι σε πλαστικο κουτακι να παιζει τον ρολο wifi AP 2.4ghz δλδ και για διαφορες υπηρεσιες (σιγουρα samba server, openvpn, asterisk). Αμαν ρε Νικόλα φωτιες μου αναψες με αυτα που λες στο αρχικο ποστ!  ::  βεβαια επειδη εχω αυτο και βλεπω ειναι ποιο δυνατο μαλλον δεν αξιζει να κανω τπτ στο Rspro http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.305634 το πλεονεκτημα ειναι οτι το Rspro δεν κανει φασαρια γιατι το NAS....

----------


## nikolas_350

Και η micro sd μια χαρά μου δούλεψε απλά θεωρητικά σκέφτηκα πως έχει μικρότερη ταχύτητα με το usb hdd ή ένα καλό usb stick και ήθελα και πάρα πολύ χώρο.
Μικρή ram ναι αλλά για αυτό του έβαλα swap όχι και πως την πολυχρειάζεται.

Όλο το καλοκαίρι οι μικρές του πίνανε το αίμα σε ταινίες και εμείς με dlna από την tv & όλες οι υπηρεσίες του κόμβου. Ούτε reboot, ούτε κολλήματα.

Με ένα ap στα 2.4 θα κολλήσει ; έ μην σηκώσεις και εσύ ολόκληρο data center.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

καλα εχω και μια κεραια 30cm με το συμπαθειο στα 8dbi στου διαολου τη μανα θα πιανει αλλα θελει και μια καρτα σε Ν. Επειδη το σκεφτομαι αν κανεις τπτ αλλο ενημερωνε μας. Δεν ξερω αν ειδες το NAS server κανει αρκετα απο αυτα που θα ηθελα, αλλα ο ανεμιστηρας του ειναι μεταβλητης ταχυτητας και τον κλεινω αμα κοιμαμαι μιλαμε δεν παλευεται! τελικα αυτο με το adsl router δεν το απαντησε κανεις. Υποθετικα μιλωντας μπορει να παιξει τον ρολο adsl router? γινεται να παρει καπως πανω του γραμμη ADSL? για να μην εχω και στην μεση ενα adsl router wifi switch (ολα σε ενα  :: ), αν τα κανει αυτα το Rspro. Πωπω θελω το κουτι αυτο! http://netgate.files.wordpress.com/2...rosysrear1.jpg http://netgate.wordpress.com/categor...terstationpro/

----------


## NetTraptor

Ελπίζω να βγάζει νόημα το Thread...

Από αυτό έφτιαξα 3-4 thread.
*
Indoor Enclosure RouterStation Pro*

*BGP Φίλτρα Ματζούνια και Μαγικά*

*RS Pro - Εναλλακτικές επιλογές*


Ίσως και ένα ακόμα... αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πια. lol

----------


## Nikiforos

αμα σε κερασω κανα Jack Daniels Bourbon (το αγαπημενο μου δλδ) θα θυμηθεις? κατι λειπει και δεν το βρισκω...

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! το ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ παλιό το θέμα αλλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν χρησιμοποιεί κανείς το raspberry για τις δουλειές που έχουν αναφερθεί εδώ. Εχω και εγώ ένα πλέον και έλεγα να το δοκιμάσω με openwrt. Ενας όμως που ξερω που ειπε οτι το ειχε για DNS server και συνεχεια του κολλαγε και οτι δεν εχει καθολου αξιοπιστια, βεβαια δεν το δουλευε με το openwrt. Oποτε τι λεει απο αξιοπιστια αξιζει?
εχω ενα 411 τωρα με openwrt, και επειδη καποιες δουλειες που θελω μαλλον θα φαει ζορια (32 mb ram και 300mhz cpu) σκεφτομουνα το rasp αφου καθεται. 
Ηθελα και λιγο διαφορετικα πραγματα ομως, δλδ wifi AP 2,4ghz N, ppoe client, Qos, NAT + port forward, firewall με rules και mangle (με αυτα σε 711 που ειναι 400mhz cpu και Mikrotik ειχα προβλημα), dns server, dhcp κτλ.
Αsterisk, openvpn server, pptp vpn server, ddns (no-ip), ftp και web server τρεχουν στο nas μου που εχει και σχεδον διπλασια επεξεργαστικη ισχυ απο το rasp που εχω.

----------


## eagleg

Εμένα μια χαρά ηταν για DNS server το raspberry που το ειχα ( raspbian ) είχα κάνει εγκατάσταση

----------


## Nikiforos

ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, κάποια στγμή μπορεί να το δοκιμασω, εχω ηδη raspbian σε καρτα μνημης περασμενο, εχω καπου μια καρτα να καθεται θα δοκιμασω καποια στιγμη και openwrt. Mπορει του φιλου που μου ειπε πως δεν ειναι αξιοπιστο να ειχε προβλημα ή ισως και λαθος τροφοδοσια τι να πω....

----------


## ydin

Θα σου έλεγα δωστο σε κάποιον κ πάρε το raspberry pi 2...

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4, using Tapatalk.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, αυτο το βρηκα απο εναν γνωστο μου σχεδον τσαμπα, δεν ειχα σκοπο να παρω rasp αλλιως φυσικα θα επαιρνα το 2, αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος για το 2 οτι εχω δοκιμασει μεχρι στιγμης τα κανει και με το παραπανω.
http://s180.photobucket.com/user/Nik...?sort=3&page=1
εδω στις 7 πρωτες φωτος ειναι μια χρηση που ειχα δοκιμασει στο αυτοκινητο και ενα κουτακι απο Lan tester χαλασμενο, εχω βγαλει το καπακι στην φωτο.
Το θεμα ειναι κολλαει ή οχι? παντως μαλλον χωρις QoS-Μangle το 711 με RoS δεν εχει προβλημα οποτε μαλλον δεν θα ασχοληθω με openwrt στο rasp. Εχω και ενα 411 με Openwrt εξαλου σαν wifi ap προς το παρον.
Εμενα μου κολησε μονο οταν εβαλα πληκτρολογιο απο mac που εχει επανω usb, εκει εβαλα usb mouse και εβαλα και αλλο usb πανω, τοτε κολλησε στην εκινηση λογω ανεπαρκους ομως ρευματος και αυτο με τροφοδοτικο κινητου 1Α 5V. Κανονικα θελει usb hub με ρευμα. 
Aν τα παιξει το 711 θα το δω και στο 411 και αν δεν μου κανει (επειδη ειναι αδυναμο) μονο τοτε θα δοκιμασω στο rasp, ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας. 
Αν εχει δοκιμασει καποιος κατι απο αυτα που λεει στο θεμα εδω 24/24ωρο ας μας πει εντυπωσεις απο σταθεροτητα και αξιοπιστια για να ξερουμε αν αξιζει η οχι.

----------

